# Adam's Americana Paste Wax



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey all Adam's Polishes has finally come out with a Paste Wax take a look:

Price: $69.95










For release from Adam's Polishes:

Serious About Wanting To Create A Head-turning Shine? Here's How To Be The Envy Of Everyone Who Sees Your Car! Guaranteed... Or Your Money Back!

Let's face it; there are dozens of great paint protection products out there. But that's not what we're talking about here, is it?

What we're talking about here is pure emotion. Yours! Oh, yeah, and the others who will be drooling over your shine. It's that instant envy that happens when you've got it, and they don't! That's what we're talking about.

Adam's Americana is a premium paste wax made right here in the good old USA. Make no mistake, though, because this is no ordinary car wax. Adam's Americana is a secret blend that's guaranteed to snap the other guys head back like an original Shelby 427 Cobra. Yep, this is the right stuff!

Imagine... You Can Have A Head-turning Shine In 30 Minutes Or Less!

Adam's Americana goes on easy and wipes off like smooth, silky, satin. It's never an effort. And it never streaks. Guaranteed!

If you have 30 minutes, you can have a head-turning, neck-snapping shine. It's so easy, it's almost criminal!

As you apply Adam's Americana, your senses are awash with the fine aroma of tropical flavors. So, go ahead and day dream a little about your favorite summertime experience on the beach, at the lake, or where ever it takes you. When you get back, the shine on your car will have you smiling all over again.

You And Your Car Deserve Adam's Americana!

Adam's Americana is made in very limited quantities by an American working man, for the American working man! Quantities are limited because Adam's Americana is a hand-crafted product, and the quality is second to none. Guaranteed!

Similar grade waxes are selling for $95, even $175 or more, but none of them will out-shine Adam's Americana. We back that claim with a 110% money back guarantee (even if we don't give you a "Certificate of Authenticity").

At our $69.95 price, Adam's Americana wax is a great deal. But we're going to juice it up and make it even better. While supplies last of our initial 250 unit, hand-crafted batch, Adam wants to give you a free gift.

FREE: Adam's premium foam wax applicator. This applicator makes Adam's Americana glide on for a perfect and easy buff off. They are only available with the Paste Wax purchase for now, and you will agree, this is the most effective wax applicator ever made.

Click here to buy it now:

Adam's Americana Premium Paste Wax


----------

